# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Հարց ցանցային լավ մասնագետներին

## VahagnP

Հնարավոր է դոմենային ցանցում մի համակարգչի վրա սարքել 2 user որոնցից 1-ին տալ ինտեռնետ մյուսին ոչ: Սերվերը 2003 է աշխատում է DHCP server, DNS server, և ինտեռնետ տրվում է 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.50 IP ունեցող համակարգիչներին մակ հասցեներով:

----------


## haymart

Մեր գործի տեղը կոմպերի վրա traffic inspector ա դրած, ծրագիր, որով հենց քո ուզածնա կարգավորվում, օգտագործողի մակարդակով կարում ես ինտեռնետի դոստուպը ղեկավարես, մեկին կարաս ամսական տաս ասենք 500մեգ, մյուսին շատ կամ ընդհանրապես չտաս

----------


## VahagnP

Այդ պարզ է, բայց իմ ուզածը դա չի

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հնարավոր է դոմենային ցանցում մի համակարգչի վրա սարքել 2 user որոնցից 1-ին տալ ինտեռնետ մյուսին ոչ: Սերվերը 2003 է աշխատում է DHCP server, DNS server, և ինտեռնետ տրվում է 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.50 IP ունեցող համակարգիչներին մակ հասցեներով:


Բնականաբար հնարավոր չի դա անել սերվերային մակարդակով, այսինքն կարգավորել սերվերից, քանի որ որ user-ով էլ լոգին լինես, նույն ցանցային քարտն ես տեսնելու, իսկ  DHCP -ին հենց ցանցային քարտ տեսավ IP - ա տալիս, ու ինքը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարա հասկանա էտ կոմպի վրա քանի ուսեր կա, ինձ թվում ա միակ ձևը էն ա որ կոմպի վրա լինի 2 ցանցային կարտա, ու նենց կարանաս անես որ մի ուսերով լոգին լինես մի ցանցային քարտը ակտիվանա, մյուսով մյուսը, բայց չեմ կարծում որ դա հնարավոր ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Հնարավոր է դոմենային ցանցում մի համակարգչի վրա սարքել 2 user որոնցից 1-ին տալ ինտեռնետ մյուսին ոչ: Սերվերը 2003 է աշխատում է DHCP server, DNS server, և ինտեռնետ տրվում է 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.50 IP ունեցող համակարգիչներին մակ հասցեներով:


Չհասկացա դոմեյնը ի՞նչ կապ ուներ:
DHCP-ն AD -ի հետ ոնց որ «ընկերություն» չի անում: Ինքը անկախ ա աշխատում: Ավելին, քանի դեռ աշխատակայանը IP ու DNS չի ստացել, նա չի կարող դոմեյնում գրանցվել: Այսինքն username փոխանցվում է արդեն IP ստացած աշխատակայանից: AD -ի ֆունկցիաների մեջ չի մտնում ցանցի իրավասությունների բաժանելը, այլ միայն ընդհանուր ռեսուրսների, որոնք գտնվում են DC -ի ղեկավարման տիրույթում:
Խնդիրհը լուծելու միակ տարբերակը logon script -եր գրելն ու Group Policy -ով, կամ ֆիզիկապես աշխատակայանի վրա տեղարդելն է: Login -ից հետո ինտերնետով account -ի մոտ alias բարձրացնելու համար: Հենց ինտերնետի իրավասությամբ IP -ն էլ թող alias դառնա:

----------


## barevlevon

Ժողովուրդ ինչ ծրագրի միջոցով կարամ Mac ադրեսի միջոցով գտնեմ ռադիոմոդեմով իմ հետ կապ հաստատած կոմպի տեղը

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ ինչ ծրագրի միջոցով կարամ Mac ադրեսի միջոցով գտնեմ ռադիոմոդեմով իմ հետ կապ հաստատած կոմպի տեղը


command promt -ում գրի
arp -a

----------


## Hda

Այս ու նախորդ թեմաները կարդալով
VahagnP յան չփոխենք՞ թեմաի վերնագիրը «*Հարց  Elmo-ին*» :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ ես նոր թեմա չբացեմ: :Smile:

----------

davidus (25.02.2010)

----------


## VahagnP

Չէ HDA ջան եթե ուզւմ ես դու բացի

----------


## Finn

Ժողովուրդ ջան , հնարավորա մի թեմա բացել վորտեղ քննարկվեն հարցեր, կապված Linux\Unix որպես ցանցերում ռաութեր հանդիսանալը, կամ այն ամենը ինչ կապված է Linux-ցանցեր հարաբերությանը

----------


## Bruno

Հարցս ուղղում եմ *Iptables* իմացողներին:

Ուզում եմ RT-N16 ռոուտերի մեջ պռոքսի գրեմ, այսինքն ռոուտերը չերեզ պռոքսի դուրս գա դեպի ինտերնետ:

WAN  IP 172.16.0.10 , inteface vlan2
LAN  IP 192.168.0.1/24, Interface br0
Proxy  Ip 172.16.0.1 Port 8888

Նախապես մերսիներ:

----------


## Shah

> Հարցս ուղղում եմ *Iptables* իմացողներին:
> Ուզում եմ RT-N16 ռոուտերի մեջ պռոքսի գրեմ, այսինքն ռոուտերը չերեզ պռոքսի դուրս գա դեպի ինտերնետ:
> WAN  IP 172.16.0.10 , inteface vlan2
> LAN  IP 192.168.0.1/24, Interface br0
> Proxy  Ip 172.16.0.1 Port 8888
> Նախապես մերսիներ:


 կարաս մասկառադ անես ու 80 պորտին եկողները ուղարկես proxy-ի 8888-ին մոտավորապես սենց...


```
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8888
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
iptables -t filter -A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t filter -A FORWARD -d 192.168.0.0/24 -j ACCEPT
```

կամ էլ...
   հենց ֆայլը խմբագրի մոտավորապես սենց


```
*nat
  :PREROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]
  :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]
  :OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
  -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
  COMMIT
  
 *filter
  :INPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
  :FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]
  :OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0]
  -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
  -A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT
  -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
  -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
  -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
  -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
  -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
  -A OUTPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
  COMMIT

```

ստացվել չստացվելուց ձեն հանի տեսնենք ինչն ա պրոբլեմը
հաշվիչներին էլ կարաս ուշադիր լինես, որ իմնաս որն աշխատեց որը չէ: [0:0] թվերը պիտի փոխվեն:

----------


## Bruno

afr ջան, շատ մերսի պատասխանի համար:
Առաջին տարբերակով փորձեցի, չստացվեց:
Երկրորդ տարբերակից ընդհանրապես գլուխ էլ չեմ հանում, դրա համար էլ չեմ փորձել:

Երևի ես նորմալ չբացատրեցի իրավիճակը:

Ուրեմն ետ ռոուտերին վինչեստր ա միացրած ու հենց ռոուտերի մեջ տորենտ ա տեղադրած:
Ես ուզում եմ, որ գոնե ռոուտերի տորենտը ինտերնետին միանա պռոքսիով:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա լոկալ ցանցում գտնվող համակարգիչներին, ապա դրանց մեջ գրում եմ պռոքսին:

Առանց պռոքսի:



Պռոքսիով:



Մինչ այս փորձել եմ նաև հենց տորենտի կարգավորումների մեջ պռոքսին գրեմ, բայց էլի չի ստացվել:

Տորենտի պորտը 51778 է:
Փորձեցի այսպես



```
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8888
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 51778 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8888
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
iptables -t filter -A FORWARD -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j ACCEPT
iptables -t filter -A FORWARD -d 192.168.0.0/24 -j ACCEPT
```

բայց ոչ լոկալ ցանցում գտնվող համագարգիչները պռոքսիով միացան, ոչ էլ ռոուտերի տորենտը պռոքսիով միացավ:

----------


## Shah

> afr ջան, շատ մերսի պատասխանի համար:
> Առաջին տարբերակով փորձեցի, չստացվեց:
> Երկրորդ տարբերակից ընդհանրապես գլուխ էլ չեմ հանում, դրա համար էլ չեմ փորձել:


ես ի նկատի ունեմ iptables-ի կոնֆը փոփոխես ձեռքով` /etc/sysconfig/iptables-ի մեջ գրում ես իմ գրածը




> Երևի ես նորմալ չբացատրեցի իրավիճակը:
> 
> Ուրեմն ետ ռոուտերին վինչեստր ա միացրած ու հենց ռոուտերի մեջ տորենտ ա տեղադրած:
> Ես ուզում եմ, որ գոնե ռոուտերի տորենտը ինտերնետին միանա պռոքսիով:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա լոկալ ցանցում գտնվող համակարգիչներին, ապա դրանց մեջ գրում եմ պռոքսին:
> 
> Մինչ այս փորձել եմ նաև հենց տորենտի կարգավորումների մեջ պռոքսին գրեմ, բայց էլի չի ստացվել:
> 
> ...


Bruno, հենց սկզբից սխալ ուղի ես բռնել, տոռենտի համառ պռոքսին չի  աշխատում, պրոքսին աշխատում ա մենակ http տրաֆիկի համար, կապ չունի դու ինչ  կգրես պրոքսիի մեջ:

եթե լոկալ մեքենաների համար ես ուզում աշխատի պրոքսին, դա կարանք անենք երկուսով, իսկ տորենտի հետ գործ չունես, չի կարելի տորենտի պորտը մտցնել պրոքսիի տակ:
եթե ուզում ես ապա հիմա մի հատ cat /etc/sysconfig/iptables արա ու ցույց տուր ստեղ, դրանից հետո պրոքսիիդ կոնֆը:

----------


## Bruno

> Bruno, հենց սկզբից սխալ ուղի ես բռնել, տոռենտի համառ պռոքսին չի  աշխատում, պրոքսին աշխատում ա մենակ http տրաֆիկի համար, կապ չունի դու ինչ  կգրես պրոքսիի մեջ:


Պարզ է: Ճիշտն ասած այդ մասին ինչ որ մի տեղ կարդացել եի, բայց մտացում եի, որ միգուցէ հնարավոր է:




> եթե լոկալ մեքենաների համար ես ուզում աշխատի պրոքսին, դա կարանք անենք երկուսով, իսկ տորենտի հետ գործ չունես, չի կարելի տորենտի պորտը մտցնել պրոքսիի տակ:


Չէ, լոկալ մեքենաների համար պետք չի:

Ամեն դեպքում անչափ գոհ եմ:

----------


## sarhov

սիրելի մասնագետներ...մի հատ շատ կարևոր բան է ինձ պետք...տանը ունեմ երկու համակարգիչ՝ ինտերնետը մի հատ, ռոութերով մեկը լանով գնումա տան համակարգիչ իսկ վայ-ֆայով նոթբուքին...ի՞նչպես կարող եմ տան համակարգչի արագությունը նվազեցնել, բայց որ տան համակարգչի մեջ չնկատեն էտ ծրագիրը, այսինք աշխատի hidden mode  վիճակով, ու programs files  -ի մեջ ևս չերևա...նախօրոք ասեմ որ ռութերով չեմ կարում շեյպինգ անեմ, որովհետև այդ հնարավորություը չունի իմ ռոութերը...NetLimitter, traffic inspector, երևում են ու հաջորդ օրը արդեն հանում են տան համակարգչից ու ինտերնետը գազ տալիս ու ինձ՝ իմ նոթբուքով բան չի մնում...հուսով եմ իրավիճակը կարողացա բացատրել ու ինձ մի ձև կասեք..

----------


## Shah

եթե համոզված ես որ ռաութերի մեջ տենց հնարավորություն չկա ապա ծրագիր փնտրելու համար` ստեղ.

----------


## Zangezur

> եթե համոզված ես որ ռաութերի մեջ տենց հնարավորություն չկա ապա ծրագիր փնտրելու համար` ստեղ.


Իմ ռաութեռի մեջ վռոդիբի տենց բան կա, բայց չի ազդում արագության վրա:
Ավելի կոնկրետ նկարով՝


Նկարի մեջ ոնց երևումա, գրել եմ իմ կոմպի այփի հասցեն իսկ արագությունը դրել եմ 128/128-ի վրա:
Բայց դաունլոադի արագություն մնումա մաքսիմալի վրա: Ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ անում՞՞

----------


## sarhov

> եթե համոզված ես որ ռաութերի մեջ տենց հնարավորություն չկա ապա ծրագիր փնտրելու համար` ստեղ.


ծրագիր չեմ ուզում կոնկրետ, ուզում եմ իմանալ ի՞նչ ձևով կարելի է անել...ցանց սարքե՞լ և ադմինի կարգավիճակով սահմանափակել մյուսի արագությունը, թե ասենք մի ծրագիր դնել համակարգչի մեջ..թե ասենք մի ուրիշ ձև կարող է լինել...

----------


## Shah

> Իմ ռաութեռի մեջ վռոդիբի տենց բան կա, բայց չի ազդում արագության վրա:
> Ավելի կոնկրետ նկարով՝
> Նկարի մեջ ոնց երևումա, գրել եմ իմ կոմպի այփի հասցեն իսկ արագությունը դրել եմ 128/128-ի վրա:
> Բայց դաունլոադի արագություն մնումա մաքսիմալի վրա: Ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ անում՞՞


 էն վերջի տողը ինչի՞ համար ա <IP address> գրածը
մի հատ էլ reboot արա, մեկել տեսար դրանից էլ եղավ... 
եթե չեղավ էսա մանը կարդամ...

----------

Zangezur (16.02.2011)

----------


## Shah

> ծրագիր չեմ ուզում կոնկրետ, ուզում եմ իմանալ ի՞նչ ձևով կարելի է անել...ցանց սարքե՞լ և ադմինի կարգավիճակով սահմանափակել մյուսի արագությունը, թե ասենք մի ծրագիր դնել համակարգչի մեջ..թե ասենք մի ուրիշ ձև կարող է լինել...


եղբայր, արի սկսենք սկզբից, մի հատ գրում ես թե դու ինչ մեքենաներ ունես ու ցանցդ ոնց ես ուզում միացնես (ինտերնետդ սկզբից ուր ա մտնելու, հետո ուր և այլն..), ռաութերիդ դեպքում կխնդրեի, որ մոդելն էլ գրես: մեկել տեսար իրա մեջ bandwidth եղավ:

----------


## sarhov

> եղբայր, արի սկսենք սկզբից, մի հատ գրում ես թե դու ինչ մեքենաներ ունես ու ցանցդ ոնց ես ուզում միացնես (ինտերնետդ սկզբից ուր ա մտնելու, հետո ուր և այլն..), ռաութերիդ դեպքում կխնդրեի, որ մոդելն էլ գրես: մեկել տեսար իրա մեջ bandwidth եղավ:


եղբայր, ուրեմն այսպիսի վիճակա...երկու համակարգիչ ..տան համակարգիչի վրա windows 7 է, իսկ նոթբուքը վրա windows xp sp3...ինտերնետը հայ լայնա...հեռախոսից մտնումա հայ լայնի մոդեմ, հայ լայնի մոդեմից դուրս է գալիս լանի շնուրը որը մտած է Dir 600 wi fi ռաութերի մեջ, որից վայ ֆայով նոթբուքն է ստանում ինտերնետ իսկ լանով հետևաբար տան համակարգիչը...հիմա ես չգիտեմ ինչպես սահմանափակել տան համակարգչի արագությունը, կամ ինչպես ցանց ստեղծել..քաշել եմ UserGate ծրագիը բայց չեմ կարողանում կարգավորումները տալ...ինչ է հնարավոր անել...

----------


## Shah

> եղբայր, ուրեմն այսպիսի վիճակա...երկու համակարգիչ ..տան համակարգիչի վրա windows 7 է, իսկ նոթբուքը վրա windows xp sp3...ինտերնետը հայ լայնա...հեռախոսից մտնումա հայ լայնի մոդեմ, հայ լայնի մոդեմից դուրս է գալիս լանի շնուրը որը մտած է Dir 600 wi fi ռաութերի մեջ, որից վայ ֆայով նոթբուքն է ստանում ինտերնետ իսկ լանով հետևաբար տան համակարգիչը...հիմա ես չգիտեմ ինչպես սահմանափակել տան համակարգչի արագությունը, կամ ինչպես ցանց ստեղծել..քաշել եմ UserGate ծրագիը բայց չեմ կարողանում կարգավորումները տալ...ինչ է հնարավոր անել...


 նայեցի, քո ասած սարքավորումներով դա անհնար ա կազմակերպել, բայց մի մոմենտ կա... կարաս մոդեմիդ միացնես սովորական սվիչ ու մոդեմովդ կպցնես թե տան կոմպը, թե քո լափթոփը , հետո մեջից ip-ներին տաս համապատասխան մետրիկաներ ըստ ցանկության, դա սխալ կազմակերպած ցանց ա, բայց արագությունը կարա կոտրի մետրիկան եթե մեծ դնես:

----------


## sarhov

> նայեցի, քո ասած սարքավորումներով դա անհնար ա կազմակերպել, բայց մի մոմենտ կա... կարաս մոդեմիդ միացնես սովորական սվիչ ու մոդեմովդ կպցնես թե տան կոմպը, թե քո լափթոփը , հետո մեջից ip-ներին տաս համապատասխան մետրիկաներ ըստ ցանկության, դա սխալ կազմակերպած ցանց ա, բայց արագությունը կարա կոտրի մետրիկան եթե մեծ դնես:


Եղավ..Շնորհակալություն...կփորձեմ.

----------


## Zangezur

> էն վերջի տողը ինչի՞ համար ա <IP address> գրածը
> մի հատ էլ reboot արա, մեկել տեսար դրանից էլ եղավ... 
> եթե չեղավ էսա մանը կարդամ...


Էտ տողում երևումա են բոլոր այն համակարգիչները, որոնք կպած են ցանցին,  կոմպերի անուններնա բերում: Երբ ընտրում ես օրինակ **** կոմպը ինքը ավտոմատ էտ կոմպի այփի հասցենա լրացնում: Իսկ ռաուտեռս Dlink dir320-ա իրա զավասկոյ պռաշիվկայով: reboot-ն էլ չի օգնում:

----------


## armen9494

Կարծում եմ հարցս ճիշտ տեղ եմ տեղադրել: Ուրեմն, ունեմ Orange internet (այսպես ասած "ֆելշկով"), նոթբուք (որն ունի LAN և Wi-Fi (չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ Wi-Fi-ը պետք գա)), կարող եմ ունենալ նաև Wi-Fi սարք (տվող): Հարցս հետևյալն է, ես կարո՞ղ եմ էդ համակրգչով միանալ orange ինտերետին և wi-fi-ով ինտերնետ տալ: Եվ մի հարց ևս, կարո՞ղ եմ չգնել էդ wi-fi սարքը, այսինքն նոթբուքը, իր մեջ տեղադրված wi-fi-ով ինտերնետ տա (չնայած, ոչ մի անգամ էդ ձևի բանի չեմ հանդիպել): Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Shah

> Կարծում եմ հարցս ճիշտ տեղ եմ տեղադրել: Ուրեմն, ունեմ Orange internet (այսպես ասած "ֆելշկով"), նոթբուք (որն ունի LAN և Wi-Fi (չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ Wi-Fi-ը պետք գա)), կարող եմ ունենալ նաև Wi-Fi սարք (տվող): Հարցս հետևյալն է, ես կարո՞ղ եմ էդ համակրգչով միանալ orange ինտերետին և wi-fi-ով ինտերնետ տալ: Եվ մի հարց ևս, կարո՞ղ եմ չգնել էդ wi-fi սարքը, այսինքն նոթբուքը, իր մեջ տեղադրված wi-fi-ով ինտերնետ տա (չնայած, ոչ մի անգամ էդ ձևի բանի չեմ հանդիպել): Նախապես շնորհակալություն:


կարող ես: ի՞նչ ՕՀ ա վրեն: 
win7-ի տակից՝ Manage Wireless Networks>Add>Create an ad hoc network>Next> մնացածը ինձ թվում ա պարզ կլինի:

----------

armen9494 (26.08.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> կարող ես: ի՞նչ ՕՀ ա վրեն: 
> win7-ի տակից՝ Manage Wireless Networks>Add>Create an ad hoc network>Next> մնացածը ինձ թվում ա պարզ կլինի:


win7-ա: Այսինքն առանց ուրիշ wi-fi սարք օգտագործելու՞:

----------


## Dar

Այո, նաև կան ծրագրեր, ամեն նոթբուքի WI-FI սարք ունի իր ծրագրային ապահովումը՝ Wireless Manager,  օրինակ Realtek, Intel, Broadcom.... դրանով նոթբուքը հեծտ կարող է դառնալ  ՛՛տվող՛՛, կամ  ՛՛ընդունող՛՛

----------

armen9494 (26.08.2011)

----------

